# BBB First Try. Lots of Q-View



## mountainhawg (Apr 19, 2013)

I had been wanting to try BBB a long time and when Food Lion had butts and picnics at .99c/# I thought here is my chance. I ended up picking a  picnic but if I had to do it again I'd pick a shoulder as the picnic is too lean.

I used Todd's recipe posted here: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/122684/making-buckboard-bacon-part-1

I used the "Cure With Maple Sugar" instead of the "Country Brown" mix that Todd used. Both can be bought at Butcher and Packer Supply. Both contain cure #1.

De-boned and sliced in half. Skin removed













BBB (1 of 1).jpg



__ mountainhawg
__ Apr 19, 2013






In the cure, turned and massaged twice daily. 12 days to smoke time:













BBB (2 of 1).jpg



__ mountainhawg
__ Apr 19, 2013






Skin boiled and fat scraped. I cut into 2" pieces and deep fried for a treat :













BBB (3 of 1).jpg



__ mountainhawg
__ Apr 19, 2013






12 Days are up. After 20 minute soak, a salt/taste test. After test soaked for 15 more minutes:













BBBacon (3 of 1).jpg



__ mountainhawg
__ Apr 19, 2013






After drying in fridge for 3 days, (after one piece was doused with CBP) to get a nice pellicile,

smoke time! 

12 hour cold smoke split into a 3 hour evening, 5 hour morning then 4 hours evening smoke,

completed last night. I split the smoking due to day time warmth. Used AMZNPS with apple

and maple dust, internal grill temp never got above 80:













BBBsmoked (1 of 1).jpg



__ mountainhawg
__ Apr 19, 2013






This piece will be used as seasoning for greens. Lots of fresh CPB:













BBBsmoked (2 of 1).jpg



__ mountainhawg
__ Apr 19, 2013






After smoke, wrapped slabs in Saran Wrap and will wait four days. That WAS the plan

had to sample today. Brown piece was very near the outside, just a bit smoky colored:













BBBsmokedtest (1 of 1).jpg



__ mountainhawg
__ Apr 19, 2013






A bit lean so I added a 1/4 teaspoon of bacon grease. Actually it did produce it's own

grease along with the snap, crackle and pop like regular bacon. Thinner pieces got a bit crisp:













BBBsmokedtest (2 of 1).jpg



__ mountainhawg
__ Apr 19, 2013






The spices, garlic and cayenne came right out in the salt taste test. After the smoke, they were barely 

discernible. The taste is very much like bacon with a texture of ham, sort of. I was very pleased and feel like

I might be able to tackle a belly perhaps next fall when it gets cool again.


----------



## themule69 (Apr 19, 2013)

Hawg.

i see nothing wrong with it. your up for a belly. it's the same animal. just a differant cut. i have a belly in Pops cure now. i also make pork rind pellets with the skin. i have a post on here about making them. they always turn out good.

happy smoken.

david

a link to my pork rind pellets.http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/131873/pork-rind-pellets-from-scratch


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 20, 2013)

Looks real good from here, Gil !!!

You're hooked on Great Bacon now.

Maybe I can help you where you said "The spices, garlic and cayenne came right out in the salt taste test. After the smoke, they were barely 

discernible."

You could try that part my way----Just add the sugar with your cure.------Then add the spices, garlic and cayenne after you pat it dry, before you put it in the fridge to get the pellicle.

Bear


----------



## woodcutter (Apr 20, 2013)

You know that if you eat BBB a few times in a row it becomes your favorite. Not bad for $.99 Lb. Looks great!


----------



## mountainhawg (Apr 20, 2013)

Thanks fellas'.

Bear I'll give that a try next time. Had a pile of it for breakfast this morning and it was really good. Wife feels like it tastes like ham to her.


----------



## rtbbq2 (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice........


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 22, 2013)

Nice looking BBB! It is our favorite bacon to make.

Like Bear said applying the seasonings prior to the forming the pellicle is the way to go.


----------

